# Jaders journey into the newbie sampler



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

I thought I would start this thread as a journal while I smoke my way through my newbie trade sampler provided by Contrabass Bry. I wont go over my whole history as that can be found in the introduction thread. For the record I have been smoking a pipe for a bit less than a month. I am currently smoking out of a cobb until my first Stanwell briar is delivered. All the pipe tobacco's have been cavendish aromatics from the local cigar shop that does not have much specialty in pipes. It goes with out saying my palette is not very refined at this point. 

I have not read any reviews other than some informal reviews in threads around here, and of course the info that Bryan was so kind to provide. My goal is to smoke about 1/2 -2/3rds of a bowl of each tobacco in the order suggested by Bryan. Once I make it through each type, I will start the rotation again, trying to further explore each one. 

I was going to put this in the reviews forum, but I did not think that I actually have enough experience to give a fair review.


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

*McClelland #5100*

Based on the suggested sample order Contrabass Bry supplied, my first sample try was the McClelland #5100


The aroma in the bag was nice, not pungent and not too spicy. 
The smoke itself was much more smooth than I had seen in the past.
The flavors were more of a true tobacco than I have seen in the aro blends I was use to. 
The nicotine seemed higher, at least it seemed, than the blends. I was actually taken back by the buzz, but that could be due to other reasons I suppose. 

Overall thoughts: I really like the velvety feeling with the natural tobacco flavor. It tasted earthy with a touch of sweetness that seemed natural and un-contrived. I felt it was a nice smooth, yet fulfilling taste. It was a nice simple smoke that really appealed to me as the flavors were somewhat reminiscent of both the cigars (CT wrapper with DR filler) and one of the coffees (Ethopian medium roast) that I like. These tend to smooth and medium bodied.

On a side note, I had exceptional trouble keeping the bowl lit tonight. I packed it light, but maybe it was because I did not pack it full. Also, I did experience a bit more alkalinity on my tongue, which I may have been tongue bite considering my trouble keeping it lit, but I am not 100% convinced it was tongue bite, as I have experienced it with the others that I have tried and this was a bit different.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Great review sir! Keep them coming, I am interested in see how this thread develops. I think this is perfect for the reviews thread. Maybe a mod can help out and move it over there for you. 

To keep it lit, try setting it out for an hour or 2 and dry it out a bit. I have never smoked McClelland 5100 before but if it is anything like the straight VAs that I have tried in the past they tend to require a lot of maintenance while smoking to maintain a proper burn.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey, Jader! I think you're missing a bet here! Put those reviews in the reviews section and cash in on some "Awards"!


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

Looks like you guys want me to move it, who is the resident mod that I can pm?


----------



## Eirik (May 7, 2010)

jader said:


> Looks like you guys want me to move it, who is the resident mod that I can pm?


You can try Blaylock.
Looking forward to reading more rewieves.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

As a relative newcomer to pipes I am interested in the reviews of someone who's palate hasn't been refined by years of smoking. I have been thinking about doing a few of these myself, great to read someone else's impression from a perspective similar to mine.

On the McClelland blends, I have not tried the 5100, but I know I was a dedicated fold and stuffer until I ran into their VAPer blend (# 2015 I believe). It was so, for lack of a better word, chunky, that I began rubbing it out thouroughly and drying it an hour or so before loading. That made it much easier to keep lit and smoke all the way through.

I definitely look forward to your further adventures in your sampler =)


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

I would really suggest newcomers look into the McClelland 210b Arcadia blend - it's very mild and light on the tongue. I have never had it give me any bite, and it's quite flavourful.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Subscribed.

I can't wait to hear your thoughts on your new journey!

Your description of #5100 mirrors my own. Try drying it to the crispy stage, then you can be less cautious about packing too tight. Too loose and there may be so many voids that the fire cannot transfer between the ribbons of tobacco.

Keep it up!


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

*Mcclelland's blackwoods flake*

Glad to see positive response to the thread and I am even happier to see Contrabass Bry on board. After I posted the previous 5100 notes, I decided to look online and see what the reviews were, and it seemed my taste buds were not deceiving me. I like the idea of making it a habit to research each tobacco after I try it.

So tonights bowl consisted of mcclelland's blackwoods flake, which happens to be what I sent out as my end to Bryan at his request, and one of his personal fav's. This was my first flake so I rubbed it per Bryan's instructions, but will do some more research (and most importantly practice).

The first thing I noticed about this tobacco was there were some smells similar to what Chai would smell like. Not super strong, but it definitely came through for me. The second thing I noticed is it seemed relatively "wet", comparable to some of the drier aromatic that I tried. This is where I should have probably toasted it in the microwave, but I decided to try it as is. Once again bowl management was a bit tough. After this, I will be going back to the 10-12 second nuke followed by a 10minute or so cool down.

As I smoked the bowl, the VA flavor from the blend definitely spilled through. I found this tobacco to be less smooth, kind of like the difference between good milk chocolate, versus a good dark chocolate. There was also a definite "spice" to this, not to be confused with sweet. I cannot decide if the after taste is more like a chai or more like an allspice flavor. I think this is where my lack of experience makes my review hard, because I am not sure what that flavor, in tobacco terms, is.

Overall I think that this is something I would really like to revisit. The flavor was definitely more complex than I can really write about, or even taste. The interesting part is that now that I have finished the bowl about an hour ago, I find myself really wanting more. I am also looking forward to reading more about this blend to understand what flavors were coming through.

On a side note, I generally smoke on the back porch and have realized that I prefer to smoke in the dark, than with the light on. There just seems to be something more zen about it. Also, got my first pipe lighter, a Xikar 585. I played with a few lighters and really like the weight and easy of lighting.


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

After reading some on the blackwoods flake, I definitely need to give it more time to dry after rubbing it out.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Let it dry naturally or at the most a hot lamp shining on it. It's been expressed to me that nuking baccy will almost certainly dissipate the much needed oils therefor diminishing the flavor.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

shannensmall said:


> Let it dry naturally or at the most a hot lamp shining on it. It's been expressed to me that nuking baccy will almost certainly dissipate the much needed oils therefor diminishing the flavor.


It's generally not considered a good idea, but this isn't an exact science either. I haven't tried it personally but Greg Pease advises against.

G. L. Pease - Frequently Asked Questions

*Q: I've read about heating the tobacco in a microwave. Is this a good idea?*
In a word, NO. Heating tobacco that you like is not a good idea, as it will change the character of the blend. Blenders do it in specifically controlled ways - stoving, panning, steaming - to alter the characteristics of the leaf before, and sometimes after blending. But, if you like the way the tobacco "comes together" now, you may be less than happy if you nuke it. In some cases, you might notice an improvement, in others, the result will be anything but satisfactory.


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok, I thought I read that people were nuking their tobacco, but I will stop this if its not good.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

I too tried to speed up the drying times with the microwave when I first started. It did change the flavor quite a bit (and not for the better). You are correct in your tasting of some warm spices. Dry it more, sip it slow and you'll also get the sweetness.

As stated previously, I find that ALL McClellands tobaccos benefit greatly from being dried to the "crispy" state. It will naturally re-hydrate as you progress through the bowl as a by-product of combustion is steam/condensation. 

Start too wet and you've got a recipe for frequent re-lights (which will destroy flavor), steam-burned tongue and a soggy pile of unlightable tobacco though 1/2 the bowl.


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

Contrabass Bry said:


> I too tried to speed up the drying times with the microwave when I first started. It did change the flavor quite a bit (and not for the better).
> 
> As stated previously, I find that ALL McClellands tobaccos benefit greatly from being dried to the "crispy" state. It will naturally re-hydrate as you progress through the bowl as a by-product of combustion is steam/condensation.
> 
> Start too wet and you've got a recipe for frequent re-lights (which will destroy flavor), steam-burned tongue and a soggy pile of unlightable tobacco though 1/2 the bowl.


How long does it normally take to dry it out to your preferred level?


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

An hour or more depending on the relative humidity in the air. Fully rubbed out and spread thinly on a piece of paper.

When I say crispy, I'm being literal.

Some like load the tobacco when it's slightly damp as it seems easier to load, then they let it set in the bowl for a few hours to overnight.

Either way is fine. Common rule would be: drier tobacco can be loaded tighter that moist tobacco. But again, you can always adjust the draw with the tamp IF you start on the loose side.


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

*mcclelland's 2100*

What a wonderful smoke tonight. Not only did I finally rub and dry the tobacco, but I got my new pipe. For those that have not seen my earlier posts, I purchased a new Stanwell Rhodesian. I will post some pictures later.

Tonights smoke was a Mcclelland's 2100 flake. I rubbed it out thoroughly and then let it dry out for about an hour. What I thought was a 30 minute smoke, ended up taking me an hour with much fewer relights, and for the first time I was successfully able to put the bowl down for a couple of minutes and come back to it without a light. I did have to relight a few times, but it was nothing like in the past. I did pack the bowl a bit too tight, but resolved that within the first 5 minutes. I was able to sip it much better than in the past, getting a nice smooth and full smoke in with about 1/2 the draw I was taking.

As for the tobacco, I found it very pleasant. The taste was full with out being harsh. The Virginia sweetness came through, and as Bryan described I was able to pick on the raisin flavors. I have a hard time describing the other notes. I also found that the raisin flavor did wane as the bowl got lower and was replaced by a nice mellowness smoke.

On a side note, I am tempted to go back and try the last smoke. I will stick to my guns and hold off. I feel as I smoke more, my abilities will increase and so will me ability to judge them.


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

Here are some pics I took of the pipe. Overall I was impressed with the pipe and I really love the feeling of it in my hand. Its amazing how much better good pipes distribute the heat than cobbs do. Being my first briar, I am in love with it, and now want to have at least "one" more to let them properly rest .

Here are some pics I took. 
















The hole is right at the bottom of the bowl:


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

First order of business: great looking pipe! That grain has got my attention. WOW! That will surely serve you well for many years and beyond...

Secondly, glad to hear things are progressing with the technique. My suggestion for the smoking order was two-fold. To set you up with tobaccos that were more easy to load and smoke PLUS traveled systematically across a flavor spectrum. No harm in sticking with one until you "have the hang of it". No foul in going back to a previous tobacco either.

Keep on keeping on...:rockon:

p.s. did I label as #2100? I meant #2015 (Virginia flake w/perique).


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

You are right, its the 2015. Apparently I do not know how to read .


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I was wonder where you got 2100 from, because I went looking for that blend and I couldn't found it heh
troy


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

*Benningtons #24*

Last night i did not have time to dry out the Dans Blue note, so I decided to try out another tobacco that I had received from my only true pipe store around:

Benningtons No. 24, Baffra - Kentucky White Burley is gently hand-blended with a richer Georgian cube cut burley, then lightly laced with Cyprus Latakia and St. James Perique. Topped off with 100% pure Old Belt Virginia, this mixture is a pleasant change for both English and Aromatic pipe

I have to say that this tobacco was not that appealing to me. I will try this at different dryness levels, but overall it was a bit more harsh than I like. I really enjoy pulling some sweetness from the smoke, but this did not seem to have any in it. If I were to have to describe it, I would say it reminded something of a stale folgers coffee mixed with a turkish coffee. This stuff had a habit of making my mouth really salivate. Once a good mucous membrane was formed in my mouth, the tastes became a bit more enjoyable to me, but as soon as I would swallow a sip of water I had to start over. I should have put the bowl down after the first 5 minutes, but since i am in the break in cycle, I wanted to smoke it all the way down.

I am sure for people that enjoy the English and latakia blends, this would have been good. Simply put, I am just not there yet, and may never be considering I never got to liking maduro cigars.

On a side note, I noticed the Dan's blue note is cut in longer ribbons, should I cut these up, or stuff them in the bowl as is?


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Well, they're not all golden...

Could have been a number of things working against that one (ie. how long has this been on his shelf). Sounds like a mostly burley blend so that's why you weren't noticing a lot of natural sweetness. Hopefully this won't scar your future English experiences. I personally think you'll quite like Meridian. It's lighter on the latakia while upping the oriental content. Slightly smokey with the exotic/piquant oriental flavors standing shoulder to shoulder with some nice Virginia sweetness.

On the Blue Note tip, it's at the perfect moisture level in the sack I gave you (this stuff can get harsh if dried too much). By all means, tear some up into smaller pieces if that helps facilitate an easier fill. It's a mish-mash of different cuts anyway (broken Virginia flake, ribbon and chop-cut bright Virginia & cavendish.) Try it all different ways (always being cognizant that blenders utilize different cuts for a reason).


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

Bryan, Thanks again for the information. I am sure that I will enjoy the meridian. Also, thanks for the tips on the blue note, I actually had some dried out for about 1/2 hour, but will rehyrdate that, or maybe even cut it up and try it out, or use for kindling .

On to the Dans Blue note review. The only thing I can say is that really, really enjoyed it! I decided to keep it long cut and pack the bowl. I found to keep the bowl going I had to give it a few really strong puffs on the light, then it would stay going well. When I first lit up the bowl I was shocked, it almost tasted like a hot chocolate. I then thought this was amazing! Then after about 3 minutes the "true" flavors started to come out. The base strength was very enjoyable. While smoking I tried to identify what I was tasting, and it hit me. This stuff tastes very similar to hot mulled red wine. It was an amazing flavor that I think will fit well into a dessert category. Sweet, decadent and almost sinful  As the bowl started to get down, the flavors once again morphed into almost a dried plum taste with the spices really starting to settle in, so it was a mix of the plum and a spicy almost slightly pepperminty after thought in my mouth. Even now, it tastes like I had some interesting desert.

This was, so far, my favorite bowl.

On a side note I did get a little gurgling. This was fixed with a few runs of the pipe cleaner down the mouthpiece and stem.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Sounds like things are shaping up! Glad to hear you enjoyed the Blue Note. It is truely the best aromatic I have found. The flake portion is obviously the same that is used for their Sweet Vanilla Honeydew. 

I glad the flavors changed for you. Now you get what I mean about the different cuts! Some will burn faster, adding whatever flavor they carry very quickly then fade away, some will burn slower and compound with other flavors that are developing or newly combusting in the bowl.

Glad to hear things things are firing on all cylinders!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

jader said:


> I actually had some dried out for about 1/2 hour, but will rehyrdate that, or maybe even cut it up and try it out, or use for kindling


If you ever accidentally over dry a single portion of baccy like this again. Best thing to do is to go ahead and pack it in the pipe. Then put your mouth over the bowl and blow through the pipe. The moisture from your lungs will rehydrate that portion in 2 seconds flat. :smoke2:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

shannensmall said:


> The moisture from your lungs will rehydrate that portion in 2 seconds flat. :smoke2:


Cool!


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

I can see it now...

"Blue Note - Mild, golden Virginias, that have a naturally high sweetness, are mixed with a mild Black Cavendish. The fresh flavor of exotic fruits, a touch of Bourbon Vanilla and lung juice is added to make this an extraordinarily mild blend."

ew.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

LOL @ Brian! 

It's really a neat trick and it does work great. I learned it from some of the ol timers round here.


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

Awesome tip, thanks Bryan!.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

shannensmall said:


> If you ever accidentally over dry a single portion of baccy like this again. Best thing to do is to go ahead and pack it in the pipe. Then put your mouth over the bowl and blow through the pipe. The moisture from your lungs will rehydrate that portion in 2 seconds flat. :smoke2:


I learned that trick from my buddy.

He likes to mix things with his tobacco, and by tobacco, I mean black and milds.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

...and by "things" you mean :w

ha! Brass Monkey wrappers, FTW!

/back to topic


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

jader said:


> Awesome tip, thanks Bryan!.


I should have said Shannen here, I apologize.

No updates today, as last night was Shamrock day so it was to the pub directly after work, and the smoke I had on the way home would have got me :ban: in here for smoking those horrible gunky aromatics...But dang I like the flavor.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Smoke what you like, like what you smoke. That's the only rule!

But try as many as you can. You never know what's gonna rock your world. (Hrmm, that sounds suspiciously like my maxim regarding women...)


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Benningtons #24*



jader said:


> Last night i did not have time to dry out the Dans Blue note, so I decided to try out another tobacco that I had received from my only true pipe store around:
> 
> Benningtons No. 24, Baffra - Kentucky White Burley is gently hand-blended with a richer Georgian cube cut burley, then lightly laced with Cyprus Latakia and St. James Perique. Topped off with 100% pure Old Belt Virginia, this mixture is a pleasant change for both English and Aromatic pipe
> 
> ...


First off, just finally getting read through this thread. Very cool! I've enjoyed it.

Second, on the Benningtons, I've never tried this one but with all those burleys and no virginia, I'll be it was a pretty strong nic hit as well. Latakia can be a fickle friend at times. Have to treat her right to get the best from her. The perique may have been the cause of some of the harshness as well. If there's a lot of it, you can really get peppery.

Third, Dan's Blue Note was one that I'd decided to put on my "do not try" list. But now, after reading your review and having tried several of the other Dan's, I'm passing legislation to remove it from that list.

Keep this up! I'm enjoying it immensely!


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

Glad you are enjoying Dave!

So I went over my list that Bryan gave me and realized I missed the McClellands 2035. The smell from the bag was exactly what Bryan mentioned, a raisin smell. This flake was dark and sticky, so I took some time to rub it out, and let it sit out for about 3/4 hour on the paper, then probably another 45 minutes in the pipe while i put the kids to bed. I decided to do a full bowl since the wife was out with the ladies. In hind sight, maybe just a little bit longer drying time would have been better, but I only had a couple of relights, and one was intentional about 1/2 down the bowl I let it go out.

I had a preconceived notion that Navy flakes were pretty thick, but I found this to be a nice smooth smoke, with a really nice sweetness to it with that hint dried fruit flavor. It was a good smoke, and not over powering at all. I have tended away from trying these blends with alcohol, but tonight i decided to have a little Jameson on the rocks, and the two seemed to pair wonderfully. 

Overall, I found this a pleasant smooth medium bodied and sweet smoke and am looking forward to trying other Navy flakes.


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

*Snorking*

While smoking tonight, I started wondering why sometimes I am able to better taste and enjoy smoking then others. Of course there are a lot of variables, but as I am moving forward in my pipe smoking, I am drying tobacco and able to keep the bowl lit for longer periods, so some variables are lessening.

Before I go on, let me start by saying that I do snork, and would say that I do it most of the time. I read about it before I ever put the pipe to my mouth and as a very long time tobacco igniter, this is pretty much built into the way I smoke. For those that are not familiar with snorking, I suggest to do a bit of searching on the subject. Remember its snorking not snorkeling.

Back to my original intent, I realized that I generally enjoy the flavors of the smoke while reading. I set out to find out why, by doing some reading during my bowl. I decided to read a bit more on snorking then trying out different techniques. Things like swallowing the smoking, exhahiling 80/20 through mouth, alternating between nose and mouth, etc...

What I found is that I get the most flavor, coolest smoke and overall enjoyment by simpling doing what is natural to me when I read. My technique when doing this is simple, I usually keep the pipe in mouth the entire time during exhale. During my inhale, I usually inhale through my nose, stop inhaling then starting to draw in the smoke. The draw is pretty slow, then I start slowly exhaling/pushing the smoke out of both my nose and my mouth at the same time. This last part being the key, nose and mouth at the same time. During the exhale I still have the stem of the pipe in my mouth, and neither the smoke out of my mouth or my nose is preferred or forced, I basically just let it roll out nice and slowly. I think keeping the pipe in my mouth forces me to let it roll out slowly, as I dont really want to exhale through the pipe. I will be trying to polish this technique, mainly so that I can get the same enjoyment with or without the pipe in my mouth.

Thats it, but I figured I would right this down for others that may be new, or trying to find their way. Maybe this will change in the future, but for now its definitely my go to way. One last note, I find that every couple minutes or so I will have to take a couple of deliberate big smokes to keep the cherry going nicely.


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

*Pipesandcigars.com Anniversary Cake*

Tonights smoke was Pipesandcigars.com Anniversary Cake, a VaPer.

I found that this smoke still had the smoothness expected from a VA blend, but was a little stronger. The sweetness came through if I held my tongue a little up when drawing the smoke in. If you read my last post, I mentioned snorking. Before I started my reading during the bowl, I noticed my nose definitely tingled a bit more than with some of the blends. When reading, I found others mention that Periques are notorious for this. Its always amazing to me when I read something that backs up my initial findings, almost like I am doing something right 

Anyway, this was a good smoke, I did not find it all that complex, but the bolder taste with the sweetness makes me think that this will be a nice type of tobacco to smoke when I am not trying to pull out every nuance of flavor from the bowl.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Snorking is automatic for me as well. I too find that is the only way to get all the flavor out of the smoke.

These are very encouraging reports I'm reading here! Sounds like you aren't "fighting" things and letting the smoke be your guide. You're on your way!

Now, just try another 3,000 blends and you call this little hobby "DONE"!:tongue:



In regards to "Navy" flakes, there are so many variations that call themselves by this name. Some have latakia, some have rum, some have Cdre. Potter's facial hair trimmings...

Anyhoo, the #2035 is merely a dark stoved virigina. Stoving (like coffee roasting) will reduce the amount of nicotine in a tobacco while converting starches to sugars. 

So your tastes and impressions are right on the mark!


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

*A.C. Peterson Escudo*

Friday evening's smoke was A.C. Peterson Escudo, in my newly won Savinelli bull dog.

Knowing that these were spun cut coins, but not knowing what "coins" actually were, I was really anticipating the opening of the bag. I expected them to be thick gooey and hard to rub out. But they were just about the opposite of that, the ribbons rubbed apart very easily and the tobacco was not gooey at all. I spent a few minutes rubbing these out, and then let them dry for about 1/2 hour. The smell from the bag was not super fruity, not too strong, just a pleasant tobacco smell with something I could not put my finger on.

Once I lit up the bowl, I found it to be a pleasant smoke. The perique, or at least the flavor of it, seemed to come out more the other VaPers. The sweetness of the VA lingered but was not very pronounced. I could taste it from time to time, as a compliment and not a main flavor. During the smoke I had a few different flavors, one of was the dried fruit, but not so much raisin as maybe dried plum. I also was pulling a citrus type flavor every now and again.

Anyway, good smoke and I am thinking that next time i will try to smoke it in the coin form, pushing it in the bowl? Any thoughts?


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Sure, coins can use the "Fold and Stuff" method. You can also cut it into small cubes (cube cut) with a knife.


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks Blue, I will give it a try.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: A.C. Peterson Escudo*



jader said:


> Anyway, good smoke and I am thinking that next time i will try to smoke it in the coin form, pushing it in the bowl? Any thoughts?


As long as they are not too dry, flakes cannonball great. The cannonball has become my preferred flake load for many flakes.


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

*McClelland Frog Morton across the Pond Frog Morton*

McClelland Frog Morton across the Pond:

Last night was my first sampler into English blends. I had smoked one bowl of another English before, which I did not really like. Needless to say my expectation of enjoyment was very low.

When I opened the bag, I thought wow, this aroma is pretty nice. Not spicy like some of the others, but still very pleasant. I decided that the tobacco was only slightly on the side of wet, so I figured I would only dry it out for a few minutes. Next time I will dry it out for the 30 minutes just to see the difference.

Going back to expectations, when I lit up the bowl I was just waiting for that sharp and strong, almost knoxious taste from the latakia. Instead, I was greeted by a comfortable, almost recognizable taste of a VA. There was a sweetness and smoothness to the tobacco that was delightful. After the bowl settled in, I found the change morphed into a pleasing smoke that could only be described as mossy or forest-esque. The bowl, once again morphing into something else, where the smoke itself tasted almost invisible (I know its not a taste) that left a pleasant after thought of what I would note as how cinnamon sugar would smell (Think the essence of big red gum). Throughout the bowl, I found it smooth, with only the occasional spicy bite from what I suppose is the latakia. I now understand why people have a hard time snorking VaPers and Aro's which really bite, this stuff really did not bite my nose at all. Finally, I realized how cool my bowl was, even though the tobacco was somewhat wet from my lack of drying time.

Overall, I really enjoyed this tobacco. The different flavors and tastes that were offered were great. I have a feeling I will be purchasing a tin of this soon.

HOWEVER, there is something called a WAF or "Wife acceptance factor" that is very important to me. Unfortunately, my wife did not like the smell of this and asked me to go back to the other tobaccos in the clear bags (She thought this was one of the free tins I got the other night). Now you see, while I smoke outside, I still do not want my wife to dislike the smell of me afterwards. Also, one of the main reasons I took up pipe smoking was that the room note was not offensive to guests during our various nights of hanging out with neighbors outside. Long story short, this will have to be the type of smoke I do when no one is around, and the wife is out and about.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

I am lovin' these reviews! Next time you try it, go longer on the drying time. This one, when sipped, should be consistently pretty sweet.

Totally with you on the WAF when it comes to the lingering smell. I can never guess what will offend or what she'll like! One of the last positive remarks I got was after a bowl of Penzance! Most VA smell like cigarettes to her...


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: McClelland Frog Morton across the Pond Frog Morton*



jader said:


> McClelland Frog Morton across the Pond:
> 
> HOWEVER, there is something called a WAF or "Wife acceptance factor" that is very important to me. Unfortunately, my wife did not like the smell of this and asked me to go back to the other tobaccos in the clear bags (She thought this was one of the free tins I got the other night). Now you see, while I smoke outside, I still do not want my wife to dislike the smell of me afterwards. Also, one of the main reasons I took up pipe smoking was that the room note was not offensive to guests during our various nights of hanging out with neighbors outside. Long story short, this will have to be the type of smoke I do when no one is around, and the wife is out and about.


Nice set of reviews.

I've not had the Bennington's blend you had but I have had their #10 Bahia Apooke, #23 Golden Shag, and #45 Rich's Blend. The #10 is an English that has a very incense-like quality to it. #23 I thought was a solid medium smoke, but nothing to get overly excited about. #45 is one of the better aromatics I've had. It has a cocoa flavoring but also has some good tobacco behind it. Maybe give them a try when you run out of your sampler...

In regards to your wife objecting to the Frog...I've had my wife say "mmm, what is that one, I like it". These I make a mental note of as wife friendly blends or as you say they have a high WAF score. Others she has said, "Uggh, that smells awful. Like manure". These are important to have around as well. I put these in the "wife repellent" category. When the nag factor gets too high, you'll know which list of blends to smoke from....:bounce:


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: McClelland Frog Morton across the Pond Frog Morton*



Diodon nepheligina said:


> In regards to your wife objecting to the Frog...I've had my wife say "mmm, what is that one, I like it". These I make a mental note of as wife friendly blends or as you say they have a high WAF score. Others she has said, "Uggh, that smells awful. Like manure". These are important to have around as well. I put these in the "wife repellent" category. When the nag factor gets too high, you'll know which list of blends to smoke from....:bounce:


Best advice ever!:first:


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Glad to hear you enjoy the Frog Morton across the pond, next try and get a tin of the regular Frog Morton to compare the difference between syrian and cypress Latakia.. and no not the cypress tree dammit I can't spell is all hahahah
troy


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

Bryan,
Glad you like the reviews. I will dry it out more next time.

DN,
Thanks for the tips on the Bennington blends. Do you live in the Boca or the Tampa area? 
And yes, I agree Shannen, however that is a slippery road, or should a say a way not to get that slippery road 

Laloin, I will have to look it up.


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

*G.L. Please Meridian*

G.L. Please Meridian

Last night I tried the G.L. Please Meridian. The smell from the back was thick and heavy, and while most of the tobacco seemed dry enough, I dried it out for about 1/2 hour, which seemed to crisp the tobacco up nicely. In addition, I decided to use a balsa filter in the Savinelli.

While smoking this, I could immediately taste the dank darkness that this offered. The snorking of it tended to tingle my nose a lot, and the flavor was definitely strong. In Bryan's instructions he mentioned the flavors of this are very complex and would be hard to decipher. To that I have to agree completely. I tried many different means of ascertaining the flavor but was never all that successful. I had a few notes that I recognized, namely the taste of perfume (as if your were actually tasting the perfume and not smelling it), possibly some citrus essence, and once there may have been just a bit of honey. I am not sure if the honey was truly in the tobacco because I only tasted that after drinking some lemon water.

All in all, I have to be honest and say that I am really not ready to enjoy this type of blend. Its just to strong tasting for my liking. Between the nose burn and the spiciness in the mouth, it was all that I could do to smoke the entire bowl. Also, the WAF was even less than the last. I know I will probably offend a few, because I am sure this blend is enjoyed by many, it just was not my cup o' tea.

I have gone through all the tobacco's that Bryan list in his PM to me, I believe there are one or two more I have to open. I have no idea what to expect from them, and I am sticking to guns about not doing additional research until after I smoke them. I have a feeling tonight will be an "old poppy", "wild cherry", or "blue note" bowl, just to help keep the wife OK with the smoking


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

*Esoterica Tobacciana Tilbury*

Esoterica Tobacciana Tilbury.

Have you ever had a tobacco that as soon as you light up you knew that it was a win, even on the charring light. Well this was one of those blends for me. Even before lighting up, the stars just aligned properly for a great smoke. It was a rough evening with the kids, the tobacco was just about the dryness it should be, and the bowl loading went great. Even with a few forced relights because I lit this up on the way to the grocery 10 minutes away, then broke for dinner, I had a hard time finding anything but really good smoking experience.

The smell of the bag was very appealing, nutty, not too strong, but not weak. When I lit this up, I immediately loved the smoothness, and the sweetness of the blend came through, again not contrived like I would get in the local cigar shop aro blends. I swear this was like drinking a nice smooth full bodied coffee, but with strong hints of almond and vanilla. There was enough of something else in there to tingle my nose, without hurting it. During this wonderful bowl, I found that the flavor pretty much stayed true throughout.

All in all, the night was beautiful, and even though the smoking of the bowl was dis-contiguous, it was an absolute pleasurable experience. I have one more sampler to try, then I will revisit some of the previously smoked.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice tribute to Tilbury. I love the stuff.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: McClelland Frog Morton across the Pond Frog Morton*



Diodon nepheligina said:


> In regards to your wife objecting to the Frog...I've had my wife say "mmm, what is that one, I like it". These I make a mental note of as wife friendly blends or as you say they have a high WAF score. Others she has said, "Uggh, that smells awful. Like manure". These are important to have around as well. I put these in the "wife repellent" category. When the nag factor gets too high, you'll know which list of blends to smoke from....:bounce:


I have to admit being guilty of this as well, sometimes a man needs scotch, tobacco and peace (especially when the wife's "coven" have taken over your lounge room), sorry to go off topic. Also good reviews, descriptive and non-judgmental letting the reader make up their own mind.


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

TJ, 
Yes, a very good tobacco. 

Andrew, glad you enjoy the reviews. I do not think I am as impartial as should be, but I am trying my best not to impart too much. It gets hard when I get really excited about the bowl though


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

*Mcclelland Grand Orientals, Drama Reserve*

Mcclelland Grand Orientals, Drama Reserve

Have you ever had a bowl, or two in this case that were hard to smoke. Not because of the tobacco, but just because of all the circumstances surrounding it. That is exactly what happened with this tobacco the last night and why I did not review. Instead I decided to smoke it again tonight, then a bit again tonight.

What I found the first night is that I had a hard time really drawing alot of smoke, even though the cherry seemed to go very well. I blame it on the fact that I tried to pack a small bowl, and take the dog for a walk. During the smoke I found it to be sweet, with not a whole lot of traditional flavor, but with some wonderful hints of spiciness.

Tonight I sat down with the bowl, ready to go. The wife was out, the kids were sleeping. The first thing I did was back the bowl nicely, and it seemed the tobacco was a little dry, so I used Shannen's lung moisture trick. Not sure if this helped, but the bowl did give off a thicker smoke tonight. Then5 minute into the bowl I forgot to set the HTPC to record the show my wife asked, so I had to go inside record the show then go. Once I got back outside I go to light, and my lighter was out of fluid. I had one more interruption, but I think I was able to smoke it properly. Overall, I think the tastes from the previous evening were about the same. Sweet, light on traditional tobacco, and a wonderful light spiciness throughout. Overall I really enjoyed this, and look forward to seeing what additional flavors I can pull out of the bowl.

On another note, for the first time in a few weeks though, I found that I did have to do not one but 2 mid smoke relights. I am not really sure why, the bowl seemed to be packed ok and did not need a lot of stirring. Maybe an over tamp, or my sips were to slow.

This wraps up all of the different blends that Contrabass Bry has sent me. I really appreciate the way he took into account my previous cigar preferences and tailored the sampler. My current plan is to go through the tobacco's that I had trouble with, or that were least preferred, with the couple that lacked the WAF will have to wait until she is not around. I plan on documenting any difference I find, but will probably not write about the stuff I already gave very positive reviews. At this point, I think I have a good base to start playing with different type or similar types of tobaccos.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Sounds like your got it! 

You are now firmly adrift in the sea of piping! Happy smoking!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Contrabass Bry said:


> You are now firmly adrift in the sea of piping! Happy smoking!


Adrift!? I think not! Anybody who wins their first try at a slow smoke is under full sail with a favoring wind!

Been enjoying reading about your trip, Jader. :tu


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Anybody who wins their first try at a slow smoke is under full sail with a favoring wind!
> 
> Been enjoying reading about your trip, Jader. :tu


You give me way too much credit ...Beginners luck I say.


----------

